# PedalForce or Nuevation



## fbfirerescue (May 1, 2012)

Hello All, 
Just wanted to reach out to anyone who has experience with either of these dealers and bikes. After shopping at LBS's, I find myself lured to these two sites as it seems the all around packages can not be touched. I know both of these companies use generic carbon, but is there a reason I should use one or another, as the price differences seem very minimal. Any advice is appreciated, I just would like to gather up as much information as I can before pulling the trigger on a 3-4k worth of bike. Thank you all

PS. just wanted to say thank you to everyone one on this forums, as this is my first post, but the majority of my bike knowledge has come from info here


----------



## riverc0il (May 10, 2009)

Nuevation will come mostly built. PedalForce you either build yourself or take it to a local shop. Though November Bicycles sells one of the PedalForce bikes built up but it doesn't look like you can spec it out. Sette is another good generic carbon option built with good specs at a good price. Franco is another one to look at, they have a customization option. Enjoy!


----------



## fbfirerescue (May 1, 2012)

Thank you for the direction! Seems to be the best way to stretch a dollar and get everything you want, minus a brand sticker. Cant seem to find too many bad things said about most of these companies or their builds.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I bought a Pedal Force RS2 in a group buy a few years ago. I built it up myself with Chorus 10 speed. PF is real easy to do business with and the frame is terrific. If you go to the PF website you will see that you can configure a bike to your specs. 

http://pedalforce.com/online/index.php?cPath=21_99999&osCsid=55f2ec43930a62121bec38d7eb8dbc0d


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

What did you finally do?


----------

